# First Cigar Bomb



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Smokinj blew my front door off with this one! He responded to my questions about the RP Decade and said he had one he wanted me to try. Little did I know he was going to add these other four great sticks!! Thanks smokinj!!!

View attachment 9636


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

CONGRATS ON YOUR FIRST BOMB AARON. NICE HIT:dribble:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very Nice I love those LG sr... way to go Somkinj


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Awesome hit!


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Awesome smokes, Enjoy!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Glad you survived the attack..to smoke another day....


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice bombage - congrats!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

That Monte packs a whallop of flavor in a small smoke. Nice hit


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one there.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

nice hit you always remember your first


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice hit...enjoy.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Rocky Likey the Decade..ALOT!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats on your first bomb.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow..not a bad group of sticks...very nice first bomb. Enjoy those...


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Enjoy your first bomb it is great.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks guys! Can't wait to find the next victim


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## mrwooly (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome! I've yet to experience my first bomb (comes with being new) but when I do I'm sure I'll be just as excited as you.

:biggrin:


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

definitely a great way to start
way to go


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

The members here are generous,generous,generous!!!


----------

